

Startup Recruiting is like SEO  - maxcameron
http://blog.kera.io/post/41955670118/recruiting-is-like-seo

======
pkaler
Recruiting is inbound marketing. Blog posts, podcasts, meetups, social media,
newsletters, comments, Youtube, Slideshare, Github, etc is how you find
customers. It also happens to be the way to find a cofounder or employees.

~~~
maxcameron
Totally agree. I suppose that many founders just don't see recruiting that way
immediately?

